# Startparameter aussortieren



## schlawiner (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

aktuell habe ich folgende Startparameter wo ich alles nach dem = in variable umsetzen möchte

./mc ip=85.214.111.56 port=25565 player=20 ram=2048

jemand eine idee wie ich das mit sed oder grep auseinander sortiere

Danke


----------



## deepthroat (21. Februar 2012)

Hi.

Welche Shell? Bash?

Es ist nicht notwendig externe Programme aufzurufen. Du könntest z.B. ein Array verwenden (in bash 4):

```
declare -A param
while [[ $# -gt 0 ]];
   if [[ "$1" == *=* ]]; then
      param["${1%%=*}"]="${1#*=}"
   fi
  shift
done
echo "${param[port]}"
```
Wenn du richtige Optionen (mit führendem '-') verwenden würdest, könntest du auch getopt hernehmen.

Gruß


----------

